# dead?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i have a mystery snail(standard, brid snail) and it has not eaten for awhile, i looked in and found it was really limp though it didn't float. I thought snails always floated when they died, he sinks. Weird, eh?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Aww, poor little guy.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Take him out of the tank and put him in a small container with some tank water and some fish food. If after a day, he has not moved, smell him. If they die, they smell pretty bad and can foul your tank water. If he starts to smell, you will know he is dead, it's pretty obvious and nasty. They only live for 1 to 2 years depending on tank temps. The warmer the water, the shorter their live span. All my babies from last June are dropping off here lately. Atlanta gets pretty warm, even with A/C, but they have been breeding like crazy for the past couple of months so I will not be without snails ever.


----------



## pikecichlid (May 8, 2009)

mystery snails sound crazy


----------

